# Splitscreen mit Ulead Media Studio 7, Premiere 6



## Alex Wiehe (11. November 2003)

Hi ich wollte bei meinem Film einen Splitscreen einbauen, dass 2 Szenen parallel ablaufen in einem Splitscreen. Nur leider weiß ich nciht wie man das macht. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Wenn jemand das weiß, wie es mit Adobe Premiere geht dann kan er das auch posten. Danke


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (11. November 2003)

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du veränderst die Grösse deines Fensters so auf 50% Setzt das Zweite Video auf Spur 2 und reduzierst die Grösse ebenfalls auf 50%. Jetzt musst du natürlich die Fenster richtig positionieren, und schon hast du dein Splitscreen. Genauso kannst du auch PIP darstellen.
Tipp: Benutze zusätzlich den Filter Transform. Damit bringst du Dynamik in dein Video (vorausgesetzt du kannst mit Keyframes umgehen). Zusätzlich würde ich noch einige Filter ausprobieren um einen Rahmen auf deine Screens zu setzen. Ein dünner schwarzer Rand mit ein wenig hellem Schatten sieht nicht schlecht aus.
 Sieh dir die Serie am Montag 20:15 auf  Vox an, die spielen oft mit solchen Effekten 

mfg
Schnip


----------



## Alex Wiehe (13. November 2003)

Danke, kannst du es jedoch nochmal Schritt für Schritt erklären da ich noch nciht soviel Ahnung habe vom Video erstellen. Danke


----------



## esoX (18. Februar 2005)

kann mir das auch jemand erklären mit dem splitscreen in ulead media studio? geht das genau so?


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2005)

Schau mal in den Videoschnitt-Tutorials 

mfg chmee


----------



## esoX (19. Februar 2005)

ich brauch es doch für ulead media studio und nicht für premiere  :-(


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2005)

Im ersten Tutorial hab ich auch geschrieben, es sei auch nutzbar mit anderen Schnittprogrammen.
Du musst nur entweder bei den Effekten oder den Wipes/Blenden nach Linearer Blende oder
Jalousie gucken 

mfg chmee


----------



## lena12310 (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem. In Premiere Pro 2.0 gibt es bei wipes nicht das genannte. Habt ihr ne ahnung wie ich das da dann mache ?


----------



## axn (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Ich vermute du hast die englische Version. Da sollte die "Linear Wipe" unter den Transitions zu finden sein. (D: Lineare Blende unter Überblenden) Aber Achtung: nicht bei den Videoüberblendungen, sondern bei den Videoeffekten suchen.

mfg

axn


----------



## lena12310 (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke, ja ich habe die Englische. Aber ich finde es trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich im "Project" Fenster oben auf "Effects" drücke kommen da vier Sachen, nämlich: 
Audio Effects, Audio Transitions, Video effects und Video Transitions. 
Jetzt muss ich ja auf Video Effects, aber jetzt steht "nur" das da:
"Adjust", "Blur & Sharpen", "Channel", "Distort", "Image Control", "Keying", "Noise", "Perspective", Pixelate", "Render", "Stylize", "Time", "Transform" und noch "Video"  
und hier finde ich das nicht. Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## lena12310 (30. Oktober 2006)

hey, aber bei "Transform" gibt es die Funktion" "Crop" damit kann ich es auch machen.


----------



## lena12310 (30. Oktober 2006)

Oh nein, da ist dann aber so ein schwarzer Strich dann zwischen den Videos, er ist zwar ganz dünn aber der stört. Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## axn (31. Oktober 2006)

Das ist der "Beschneiden und Skalieren Effekt". Ein schwarzer Strich sollte aber nicht entstehen. Nimm doch den Beschnitt der unteren Spur wieder etwas zurück. - Oder poste mal einen Screenshot.

mfg

axn


----------



## lena12310 (1. November 2006)

So z.B: Ich nehme jetzt diese 2 Bilder (eigentlich nehme ich Videos, ist ja aber das Gleiche um euch das jetzt mal zu zeigen), um sie zusammen zu machen.
Ich habe das Bild 22 0001 auf die erste Videospur gelegt und das andere auf die 
zweite Videospur. Da das Video auf der Videospur 2 immer vor dem video der Videospur 1 ist, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich einfach das Video auf der zweiten Spur einfach nur kleiner machen brauch und schon habe ich das perfekte Ergebniss.
Aber das Ergebniss sieht anders aus, da ist nämlich ein dünner schwarzer strich, siehe unten.
Hilft mir, bitte


----------



## axn (1. November 2006)

Du brauchst eigentlich nicht skalieren. Obere Spur beschneiden reicht.

mfg

axn


----------



## lena12310 (1. November 2006)

Wo befindet sich bei mir das tool "Beschneiden". Ich habe bei "Transform" die Funktionen:
Camera View, Clip, Crop (das ich verwendet habe), Edge Feather, Horizontal Flip, 
Horizontal Hold, Roll, Vertical Flip, Vertical Hold.
Ich finde "Beschneiden" nicht, und auch keine andere Funktion, mit der ich das schaffe, wie du das oben geschaffst hast.
P.S: Oben stehen noch die anderen Effekte auser "Transform", aber in denen kann ich das auch nicht machen. Eigentlich müsste doch da irgendwo "trim" oder so stehen, aber das gibt es nicht. 

lena


----------



## axn (1. November 2006)

Das verstehe ich nicht. "Clip" und "Crop" sollten den deutschen Bezeichnungen "Ausschnitt" und "Beschneiden & Skalieren" entsprechen, die beide zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen. Welche Parameter findest du denn unter "Clip" bzw. "Crop"?

@alle: Hat hier sonst keiner die englische Version?

mfg

axn


----------



## lena12310 (1. November 2006)

Wenn ich Clip auf das bild auf der oberen Spur anwende kann ich es kleiner machen so wie bei "Crop", allerdings wir hier der Teil des bildes der ausgeschnitten wird durch eine farbe ersetzt.Voreinstellung. Schwarz. Und durch schwarz ist das untere Bild ja nicht durchzusehen. Bei "crop" kann ich das bild einfach verkleinern und der Teil des Bildes, das ich nicht auswähle wird gelöscht, also verschwindet. Dadurch kann ich ja dann das Bild auf der 1 Spur erkennen, aber zwischen den beiden bildern ist immer dieser schwarze Strich. 
Bei mir sieht der effect Crop bei der effkt steuerungso aus wie bei dir beschneiden&skalieren nur halt auf englisch. und bei "Clip2 halt noch unten die bestimmung der farbe.

lena


----------



## axn (1. November 2006)

Ja stimmt, "Clip" färbt, taugt also nichts. - OK, "Crop" ist der richtige, macht aber diesen schwarzen Strich.. So weit waren wir ja oben schon, Sorry - hatte ich vergessen.. Mhhh... Bei mir nicht.. :suspekt: Hast du mal einen Frame exportiert? - Vlielleicht noch irgendwo skaliert? - Beim Herumprobieren? - Vielleicht nochmal alles löschen und von vorn beginnen? - Keine Ahnung. - Sollte nicht passieren, der Strich...

mfg

axn


----------



## lena12310 (2. November 2006)

Ich habe es jetzt noch ein paar mal probiert. immer wieder das Gleiche. Dieser blöde nschwarze strich...


----------



## axn (2. November 2006)

...auch beim Exportieren? Vielleicht ist das ein Darstellungsproblem im Vorschaufenster? Ich kann es mir sonst nicht erklären. Sorry.


----------



## lena12310 (2. November 2006)

auch nach dem Exportieren ist der schwarze streifen auf dem fertigen video bzw. bild.


----------



## axn (2. November 2006)

Ok, dann eben anders:


Die beiden Bilder wieder übereinander.
Neue Farbfläche erstellen (Spur "Video 3").
Skalation der Breite auf 50% und ganz rechts positionieren.
Spurmaskenkey finden (Videoeffekte - Keying) -> auf Bild in Spur Video 2.
Spurmaskenparameter Hintergrund auf "Video 3".
Bei Bedarf Option "Umkehren" aktivieren.

Die englischen Bezeichnungen müssten eindeutig sein.
Der Spurmaskenkey nutzt die Tranzparenzinformation der verschobenen Farbfläche eine Spur über dem eigentlichen Effekt.

mfg

axn


----------



## lena12310 (2. November 2006)

Ich habe alles so gemacht wie du geschrieben hast und wie es auf dem bild war. Nur von dem Ankerpunkt hast du nichts geschrieben, das habe ich einmal gelassen und einmal gemacht. Es hat trotzdem nicht geklappt.
Welche farbe soll den die "color matte" haben? Zuerst habe ich schwarz genommen, da war am Schlusss einfach ein großer Teil des Bildes mit der Farbe schwarz bedeckt. Eigentlich sah es so aus wie bei "Clip". 
Dann habe ich weis genommen, da hat sich dann gar nichts verändert, da hat man dann nur das 2 bild gesehen, weil es ja oben drauf liegt.
Unten das Ergenis mit der schwarzen "Color Matte", ohne bei dem ankerpunkt etwas zu verändern. als ich den ankerpunkt verändert habe, wurde noch mehr vom bild sichtbar.


----------



## axn (2. November 2006)

lena12310 hat gesagt.:


> Ankerpunkt hast du nichts geschrieben, das habe ich einmal gelassen und einmal gemacht


Den kannst du lassen wo er ist, der liegt standardmäßig in der Mitte, was in deinem Beispiel 192, 144 ist. 
Die Farbe der Color Matte ist wurscht wenn beim Spurmaskenkey der Parameter "Compositing" auf "Alphamaske" steht. Dann schaut der Effekt einfach wo in die Spur drüber Tranzparente Bereiche liegen, und das ist dann da wo deine Farbfläche aufhört. - Die musst du eigentlich auch gar nicht skalieren, - verschieben reicht ja schon. Ausgeblendet wird die Spur die der Spurmaskenkey benutzt auch von allein - die Farbfläche ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Du hast also irgendwo noch einen Haken drin.. Alles eingeblendet? Nichts durcheinander gebracht?

Video 3 -> Farbfläche zur Hälfte nach Rechts verschoben
Video 2 -> Bild 2 (mit Spurmaskenkey, Hintergrund=Video3, Compositing=Alpha)
Video 1 -> Bild 1 (ohne Effekt)


----------



## lena12310 (2. November 2006)

Ich erkenne bei mir keinen fehler. so hast du es doch auch gemacht, oder ?  

Bilder:

1. "Color matte" auf der 3 Spur
2. Bild auf der 2 Spur
3. Timeline
4. Ergebnis


----------



## axn (2. November 2006)

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung. Konnte keinen Fehler entdecken.. Muss was ganz faul sein..
Ich schau später nochmal, vielleicht fällt mir nochwas ein..
Du könntest noch den Bildmasken-Key versuchen. Da müsstest du (z.B. mit Paintbrush) ein Bild erstellen, dass zur einen Hälfte weiß, zur anderen schwarz ist, und das als Bildmaske laden (da ist dann oben rechts in den Effekteinstellungen neben dem Effektnamen ein kleines Symbol das den Auswahldialog öffnet). Wenn das auch nicht geht geb ichs auf und empfehle Neuinstallation oder ähnlich gruseliges.

mfg

axn


----------



## ballonco (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich will mich mal in die Anfrage einklinken.
Also beim Media Studio egal welche Version wird dieser Effekt mit dem Bewegungsverlauf realisiert egal ob wie in Deinem Fall Split Screen oder PIP, der Arbeitsschritt ist immer der selbe.
Öffne den Editor, unter Produktionsarchiv / Bewegungsverlauf, Doppelklick auf einen Effekt, neues Fenster öffnet sich, dort musst Du bei den Roten Button die gleichen Werte einstellen in Deinem Beispiel wird die Breite 360 X Höhe 576 Dann noch die X Y Werte gleich eintragen und unter Hinzufügen den Verlauf unter Benutzerdefiniert abspeichern. 

Das Gleiche machst Du nochmal um der anderen Bildschirmhälfte einen Bewegungsverlauf zuzuordnen. Dann kannst Du diese Verläufe in der V1 - Vx Spur anwenden.
Ist doch echt easy oder?

Stefan


----------

